# Still soft poop!



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Mollie has just turned 12 weeks old. She has been on BH for about 2 weeks now. Poop is not as runny as it was (was often quite diahorrea-like) but is still soft i.e. difficult to pick up with a poop bag. Not pleasant! 
She hs about 5-6 poops a day - the ones at night are much smaller now (and she doesnt't tread in them as much!!)

Feeding her about 80-100g a day. She weighs 2.6kg (last weigh was 11 weeks old). She also has the odd chicken and rice natural chew and loves tripes chews as well. Are we feeding too much/too little? Guidance on bag says 90g - 150g at 3 months - 6 months. 

Any reason her poop is still so soft?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've had Dexter on 50g 3 times a day since he was about 12 weeks. His poos hardened quite quickly after I started BH. I wonder if it is the treats that are the problem. For example, I tried using Coachies puppy treats one day & we immediately regressed to runny poo. There might be something in the chicken one that is upsetting the delicate tum or maybe the tripe is too strong. It may be worth trying something different on the treat front as an experiment.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Carolyne,
Here is useful link to the CCGB's Puppy Care Feeding pages http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/feeding.html

Runny poop / loose stools are not a good sign if left untreated - they could be a parasite infection.
Take a look at - http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5528&highlight=giardia - if worried always contact your vet.

Or this may help - http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5914&highlight=giardia&page=4

The most important thing is to make sure your puppy has access to fresh water - as dehydration is the worst thing to correct if a puppy gets poorly.


Being in a new environment can be the cause for this - as it can upset the system a bit - so minimising stress is good. Some cooked chicken with a little natural Pro-Biotic yoghurt works well. 
Please also mention it to your breeder - as there may be others with the same concerns.

BARF - or BARF based diets are a good move and there are loads on here who will offer useful handy tips....alternatively contact me directly and I'll help out where I can.

Stephen X


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Been to vets today - good weight gain and they didn't seem too concerned ... it's not overly runny just quite soft (think Mr Whippy ice cream!!!).
Will cut out tripe chews for a few days and the chicken ones and see if this helps.
C


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr Whippy ice cream made me laugh .. 

Stick with BH and keep an eye on weigh gain each week, less treats is a good plan for a while .. and poo should firm up .. less Mr Whippy


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's hope so ... just dont' want any chocolate sprinkles on my Mr Whippy now!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Or crushed nuts .. sorry I know its not a laughing matter ... 

Hope the poos firm up soon ... puppies pick up everything and eat it when investigating .. so runny poos can be caused by many different things  .. always consult your vet if it continues or you see blood in the poo ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad puppy has been given the all clear by a vet. Puppies do have soft stools anyway so as your vet said, if there is weight gain and otherwise happy and healthy there is nothing to worry about. I have every confidence you will progress from Mr Whippeys to flake in time


----------

